# Da Grande, Cattelan debutta in Rai



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

*Alessandro Cattelan* sbarca su *Rai 1* con "*Da Grande*". Dopo la lunga esperienza a Sky tra "X-Factor" ed il suo talk "E Poi c'è Cattelan", il conduttore piemontese ha firmato in primavera per l'azienda Viale Mazzini dopo essere stato a lungo corteggiato da Fabrizio Salini (il quale lo voleva anche presentatore a Sanremo 2020 prima che la decisione virasse su Amadeus), all'epoca AD Rai e recentemente sostituito da Carlo Fuortes. 

"Da Grande", dopo essere stato rinviato più volte e con svariati cambi di giorno (era previsto nei venerdì dello scorso maggio, poi era stato deciso di metterlo nei mercoledì sera, poi sabato sera di settembre ma poi si è optato per la domenica), andrà in onda per due prime serate il *19 e il 26 settembre 2021*. Il programma avrà come tema il raggiungimento dei primi 40 anni d'età, che sono gli anni appunto di Cattelan.

Tra gli ospiti previsti: *Luca Argentero, Il Volo, Elodie, Antonella Clerici* e *Carlo Conti*.

La trasmissione, in queste settimane, sta avendo un grosso battage pubblicitario con un primo promo ispirato a Mr.Bean ed un secondo, in onda ultimamente, dove il presentatore, mentre monta lo studio, dialoga con delle persone anziane che assistono al suo lavoro.

Video del promo al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Ziggy Stardust (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* sbarca su *Rai 1* con "*Da Grande*". Dopo la lunga esperienza a Sky tra "X-Factor" ed il suo talk "E Poi c'è Cattelan", il conduttore piemontese ha firmato in primavera per l'azienda Viale Mazzini dopo essere stato a lungo corteggiato da Fabrizio Salini (il quale lo voleva anche presentatore a Sanremo 2020 prima che la decisione virasse su Amadeus), all'epoca AD Rai e recentemente sostituito da Carlo Fuortes.
> 
> "Da Grande", dopo essere stato rinviato più volte e con svariati cambi di giorno (era previsto nei venerdì dello scorso maggio, poi era stato deciso di metterlo nei mercoledì sera, poi sabato sera di settembre ma poi si è optato per la domenica), andrà in onda per due prime serate il *19 e il 26 settembre 2021*. Il programma avrà come tema il raggiungimento dei primi 40 anni d'età, che sono gli anni appunto di Cattelan.
> 
> ...


Strano che abbiano preso un conduttore giovane.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* sbarca su *Rai 1* con "*Da Grande*". Dopo la lunga esperienza a Sky tra "X-Factor" ed il suo talk "E Poi c'è Cattelan", il conduttore piemontese ha firmato in primavera per l'azienda Viale Mazzini dopo essere stato a lungo corteggiato da Fabrizio Salini (il quale lo voleva anche presentatore a Sanremo 2020 prima che la decisione virasse su Amadeus), all'epoca AD Rai e recentemente sostituito da Carlo Fuortes.
> 
> "Da Grande", dopo essere stato rinviato più volte e con svariati cambi di giorno (era previsto nei venerdì dello scorso maggio, poi era stato deciso di metterlo nei mercoledì sera, poi sabato sera di settembre ma poi si è optato per la domenica), andrà in onda per due prime serate il *19 e il 26 settembre 2021*. Il programma avrà come tema il raggiungimento dei primi 40 anni d'età, che sono gli anni appunto di Cattelan.
> 
> ...


Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma è pazzesco che questo qui che, oltre a non avere una popolarità enorme a differenza di molti suoi colleghi, si ritrovi a fare uno show evento in prima serata nella prima rete Rai già alla sua prima esperienza da protagonista nella tv generalista. Ricordiamo poi che il suo talk-show faceva lo zero virgola su Sky, al punto da essere stato chiuso molto prima che lui abbandonasse. Chissà quanto sarà costata alla Rai questa operazione, rischiosissima.

Perfino Mika, che era una star mondiale, quando è approdato in Rai ha dovuto fare il suo programma sul secondo canale. Per curiosità guarderò e poi giudicherò, ma questo mi è sempre sembrato il solito fenomeno social stra-pompato.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

2 serate? lo sanno ancora loro che flopperà di brutto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2021)

*Anche Paolo Bonolis ospite. Lo ha annunciato Cattelan stasera al Seat Music Awards.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Paolo Bonolis ospite. Lo ha annunciato Cattelan stasera al Seat Music Awards.*


Visto in diretta. Si è presentato con una """canzone""" imbarazzante chiamata Broccoletti. Ma si può?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* sbarca su *Rai 1* con "*Da Grande*". Dopo la lunga esperienza a Sky tra "X-Factor" ed il suo talk "E Poi c'è Cattelan", il conduttore piemontese ha firmato in primavera per l'azienda Viale Mazzini dopo essere stato a lungo corteggiato da Fabrizio Salini (il quale lo voleva anche presentatore a Sanremo 2020 prima che la decisione virasse su Amadeus), all'epoca AD Rai e recentemente sostituito da Carlo Fuortes.
> 
> "Da Grande", dopo essere stato rinviato più volte e con svariati cambi di giorno (era previsto nei venerdì dello scorso maggio, poi era stato deciso di metterlo nei mercoledì sera, poi sabato sera di settembre ma poi si è optato per la domenica), andrà in onda per due prime serate il *19 e il 26 settembre 2021*. Il programma avrà come tema il raggiungimento dei primi 40 anni d'età, che sono gli anni appunto di Cattelan.
> 
> ...


Flop annunciatissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* sbarca su *Rai 1* con "*Da Grande*". Dopo la lunga esperienza a Sky tra "X-Factor" ed il suo talk "E Poi c'è Cattelan", il conduttore piemontese ha firmato in primavera per l'azienda Viale Mazzini dopo essere stato a lungo corteggiato da Fabrizio Salini (il quale lo voleva anche presentatore a Sanremo 2020 prima che la decisione virasse su Amadeus), all'epoca AD Rai e recentemente sostituito da Carlo Fuortes.
> 
> "Da Grande", dopo essere stato rinviato più volte e con svariati cambi di giorno (era previsto nei venerdì dello scorso maggio, poi era stato deciso di metterlo nei mercoledì sera, poi sabato sera di settembre ma poi si è optato per la domenica), andrà in onda per due prime serate il *19 e il 26 settembre 2021*. Il programma avrà come tema il raggiungimento dei primi 40 anni d'età, che sono gli anni appunto di Cattelan.
> 
> ...


Parte stasera!


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte stasera!



Stasera c'è Scherzi a parte, Juve-Milan e finale dell'Europeo di volley Italia-Slovenia su Rai 2.
Auguri.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stasera c'è Scherzi a parte, Juve-Milan e finale dell'Europeo di volley Italia-Slovenia su Rai 2.
> Auguri.


La vedo nera pure io. Scherzi a Parte (che crollerà altrettanto vista la concorrenza plurima) poi ha un pubblico prevalentemente giovane e non solo: stasera attirerà in massa anche tanto pubblico di anziani raisti, visto che ci sarà lo scherzo ad Albano. Anche Mario Giordano poi è un ospite forte per la rete e chissà quanto trash uscirà fuori.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* sbarca su *Rai 1* con "*Da Grande*". Dopo la lunga esperienza a Sky tra "X-Factor" ed il suo talk "E Poi c'è Cattelan", il conduttore piemontese ha firmato in primavera per l'azienda Viale Mazzini dopo essere stato a lungo corteggiato da Fabrizio Salini (il quale lo voleva anche presentatore a Sanremo 2020 prima che la decisione virasse su Amadeus), all'epoca AD Rai e recentemente sostituito da Carlo Fuortes.
> 
> "Da Grande", dopo essere stato rinviato più volte e con svariati cambi di giorno (era previsto nei venerdì dello scorso maggio, poi era stato deciso di metterlo nei mercoledì sera, poi sabato sera di settembre ma poi si è optato per la domenica), andrà in onda per due prime serate il *19 e il 26 settembre 2021*. Il programma avrà come tema il raggiungimento dei primi 40 anni d'età, che sono gli anni appunto di Cattelan.
> 
> ...


Up, inizia tra poco.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che roba è? .... L'inizio con Carlo Conti poi...Già vedo critiche sui social e inoltre lo studio è veramente brutto.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Inizio lentissimo (ridicolissimi tutti quei proclami) e battute troppo giovani per il pubblico over. Un grosso mah...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Imbarazzo totale, giuro. Torno a guardare DAZN va e poi dopo Scherzi a Parte, che è sicuramente meglio.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

*Pesante stroncatura di Davide Maggio su Twitter: "Giro su Scherzi a Parte. Sembra una presa per il c..o: una inspiegabile celebrazione di una giovane promessa (sconosciuta al pubblico di Rai1) che per compiacere quel pubblico ha farcito di muffa il programma. Però mette le sneakers e non usa la giacca. Su Rai 1".

E aggiunge: "Ma su Sky ci stava benissimo e il programma era godibile. Non puoi snobbare ciò che è popolare, fare l’anticonformista e poi sbrodolarti per il passaggio su Rai1 con un programma pieno di tutti i cliché della generalista e, soprattutto, fatto dagli ospiti più che dal conduttore".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pesante stroncatura di Davide Maggio su Twitter: "Giro su Scherzi a Parte. Sembra una presa per il c..o: una inspiegabile celebrazione di una giovane promessa (sconosciuta al pubblico di Rai1) che per compiacere quel pubblico ha farcito di muffa il programma. Però mette le sneakers e non usa la giacca. Su Rai 1".
> 
> E aggiunge: "Ma su Sky ci stava benissimo e il programma era godibile. Non puoi snobbare ciò che è popolare, fare l’anticonformista e poi sbrodolarti per il passaggio su Rai1 con un programma pieno di tutti i cliché della generalista e, soprattutto, fatto dagli ospiti più che dal conduttore".*


Concordo su tutto. Ma poi, che senso hanno i One Direction? Su Rai 1 poi...Prevedo un floppone, di quelli pesanti. È praticamente il talk che faceva su Sky trasportato su Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

*Boom su Twitter: prima tendenza mondiale. *


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom su Twitter: prima tendenza mondiale. *


Pazzesco, perché la trasmissione è il nulla cosmico!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, perché la trasmissione è il nulla cosmico!


Il boom sui social era prevedibile, Cattelan è sempre andato forte lì. Ma tv e social sono due mondi diversi e non è detto che l'auditel avrà lo stesso responso. Vedremo. Io l'ho trovato uno show né adatto per Rai 1, ma soprattutto inadeguato per una prima serata in generale.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

Leggendo le fasce auditel, pare sia stato un gran bel floppone. Come previsto! E alla fine gli danno pure l'Eurovision nonostante tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le fasce auditel, pare sia stato un gran bel floppone. Come previsto! E alla fine gli danno pure l'Eurovision nonostante tutto.


Pessima scelta debuttare contro Juve-Milan.
A prescindere.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le fasce auditel, pare sia stato un gran bel floppone. Come previsto! E alla fine gli danno pure l'Eurovision nonostante tutto.


Questo è talmente portato e appecorato che gli facessero condurre Sanremo anche se facesse lo 0%


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pessima scelta debuttare contro Juve-Milan.
> A prescindere.


Vero, ma sarebbe andata uguale. Io ho visto e tra l'altro si è presentato agli spettatori Rai con tantissima, ma proprio tanta presunzione con tanto di velati sfottò al pubblico over. Fabio Fazio al confronto è mister umiltà e non scherzo, almeno quando andò venne promosso con il suo talk su Rai 1, fece un bello show tutto sommato, poi crollò e tornò dopo qualche anno su Rai 3.

Per il resto, visto il boom social, Cattelan al massimo sarebbe da mettere fisso su Raiplay e basta. Comunque per questa fallimentare operazione, bisogna ringraziare quel genio di Fabrizio Salini (messo AD Rai dal M5S ed ora sostituito con il nuovo governo).


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma sarebbe andata uguale. Io ho visto e tra l'altro si è presentato agli spettatori Rai con tantissima, ma proprio tanta presunzione con tanto di velati sfottò al pubblico over. Fabio Fazio al confronto è mister umiltà e non scherzo, almeno quando andò venne promosso con il suo talk su Rai 1, fece un *bello show tutto sommato*, poi crollò e tornò dopo qualche anno su Rai 3.
> 
> Per il resto, visto il boom social, Cattelan al massimo sarebbe da mettere fisso su Raiplay e basta. Comunque per questa fallimentare operazione, bisogna ringraziare quel genio di Fabrizio Salini (messo AD Rai dal M5S ed ora sostituito con il nuovo governo).


Intendo ovviamente la prima puntata, che ospitò Morricone, Miriam Leone e via dicendo.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma sarebbe andata uguale. Io ho visto e tra l'altro si è presentato agli spettatori Rai con tantissima, ma proprio tanta presunzione con tanto di velati sfottò al pubblico over. Fabio Fazio al confronto è mister umiltà e non scherzo, almeno quando andò venne promosso con il suo talk su Rai 1, fece un bello show tutto sommato, poi crollò e tornò dopo qualche anno su Rai 3.
> 
> Per il resto, visto il boom social, Cattelan al massimo sarebbe da mettere fisso su Raiplay e basta. Comunque per questa fallimentare operazione, bisogna ringraziare quel genio di Fabrizio Salini (messo AD Rai dal M5S ed ora sostituito con il nuovo governo).


Non seguo molto quelle dinamiche, quindi pendo dalle tua labbra su questo argomento.

"Conosco bene" Cattelan via radio, lo ascolto quasi sempre.

E' sveglio e abbastanza "uno di noi", o almeno lo era.

Di certo l'è un gran furbacchione paraculo.


----------



## bmb (20 Settembre 2021)

Pazzesco come uno dei più grandi pagliacci di tutti i tempi sia arrivato dov'è.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

*Flop storico! Nonostante il battage pubblicitario e gli ospiti, la prima puntata di "Da Grande" si è fermata a 2.367.000 spettatori e 12,67% di share. Lo show di Alessandro Cattelan è stato battuto addirittura da due reti: Canale 5 con "Scherzi a Parte" che è calato rispetto alla premiere a 2.879.000 spettatori pari al 15.21% e Rai 3 con la finale degli europei di pallavolo Italia-Slovenia che ha realizzato 3.408.000 spettatori ed uno share del 15.84%.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flop storico! Nonostante il battage pubblicitario e gli ospiti, la prima puntata di "Da Grande" si è fermata a 2.367.000 spettatori e 12,67% di share. Lo show di Alessandro Cattelan è stato battuto addirittura da due reti: Canale 5 con "Scherzi a Parte" che è calato rispetto alla premiere a 2.879.000 spettatori pari al 15.21% e Rai 3 con la finale degli europei di pallavolo Italia-Slovenia che ha realizzato 3.408.000 spettatori ed uno share del 15.84%.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

*Il giornalista Candela di Dagospia "on fire" su Twitter: "Ieri ci spiegavate la televisione e che non capivamo un *****, oggi fate i conti con la realtà. Papi (Scherzi a Parte n.d.s.) doppia Cattelan sul pubblico giovane 15-34, quello che avrebbe dovuto portare su Rai1 il nuovo show".

Dopodichè, pubblica un suo articolo sul Fatto Quotidiano e dice: "Da Grande è un flop pesante, Rai1 terza rete. Ecco perché l'operazione Cattelan non ha funzionato".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista Candela di Dagospia "on fire" su Twitter: "Ieri ci spiegavate la televisione e che non capivamo un c...., oggi fate i conti con la realtà. Papi (Scherzi a Parte n.d.s.) doppia Cattelan sul pubblico giovane 15-34, quello che avrebbe dovuto portare su Rai1 il nuovo show".
> 
> Dopodichè, pubblica un suo articolo sul Fatto Quotidiano e dice: "Da Grande è un flop pesante, Rai1 terza rete. Ecco perché l'operazione Cattelan non ha funzionato".*


Tra l'altro ieri ha condotto anche senza giacca e cravatta. Il massimo dell'umiltà proprio...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ieri ha condotto anche senza giacca e cravatta. Il massimo dell'umiltà proprio...


Non mi farei più abbindolare da Cattelan.

Ormai è entrato nella sfera dei milionari, ma che umiltà vuoi che mantenga 

Son tutte finte no, è umano.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

*Il beninformato Candela di Dagospia su Twitter: "Tensione alle stelle a Viale Mazzini. Risultato più basso di ogni peggiore aspettativa (visti i costi). Ci sono riunioni previste in giornata e si prova a salvare il salvabile facendo cambiamenti".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

Ahahha, godo.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2021)

Tutto come previsto https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-12-settembre-su-canale-5.107301/post-2423474

Imbarazzanti in rai, davvero, avevo scritto che loro per avere buoni ascolti avrebbero dovuto puntare sui grandi eventi sportivi e stop, infatti su rai 3 (io pensavo rai 2) il volley con l'Italia campione ha vinto la serata tanto che, fossi stato in loro, avrei messo il volley su rai 1 e il fenomeno Cattelan su rai 3 (avrebbero fatto molti più ascolti perché è anche il canale che dà la giusta tensione all'evento sportivo, in questo caso una finale europea).
Ma gli eventi sportivi non ci sono ogni settimana, purtroppo per loro e visto che hanno investito tantissimo su un progetto imbarazzante e cambiatv, in pratica un tizio giovane che non prende né i vecchietti né i giovani, giusto perché ha il bel faccino, posato forzatamente sul primo canale della rai senza essere da rai 1, poco conosciuto e assolutamente non portato per condurre roba lenta, da rai 1, come Sanremo o altri varietà che un tempo erano il fosforso del canale quando i varietà erano condotti da gente capace che i telespettatori se li era guadagnati.
Nella ricerca della modernità televisiva la rai è sempre stata un passo indietro per certi aspetti, un tempo andava forte con la tv dei ragazzi e con i varietà, poi i tempi sono cambiati e si sono aggiunti molti più canali, col risultato che hanno perso non solo i bambini ma pure le vecchiette fan della facce comuni, questo perché il tempo passa per tutti e nemmeno Carlo Conti è eterno. La rai in quasi tutti i programmi mette delle pezze, come per lo zecchino d'oro e deve davvero sperare che comincino ad esserci eventi sportivi ogni 2 anni per poter fare del grosso share perché poi le risorse importanti le mette in progetti che non hanno davvero senso e sono pure studiati/collocati male.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il beninformato Candela di Dagospia su Twitter: "Tensione alle stelle a Viale Mazzini. Risultato più basso di ogni peggiore aspettativa (visti i costi). Ci sono riunioni previste in giornata e si prova a salvare il salvabile facendo cambiamenti".*


Ripeto, io non lo guarderò di certo.

Ma calcolando che almeno 10.000.000 di persone stavano guardando Juve - Milan......


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-12-settembre-su-canale-5.107301/post-2423474
> 
> Imbarazzanti in rai, davvero, avevo scritto che loro per avere buoni ascolti avrebbero dovuto puntare sui grandi eventi sportivi e stop, infatti su rai 3 (io pensavo rai 2) il volley con l'Italia campione ha vinto la serata tanto che, fossi stato in loro, avrei messo il volley su rai 1 *e il fenomeno Cattelan su rai 3 (avrebbero fatto molti più ascolti perché è anche il canale che dà la giusta tensione all'evento sportivo, in questo caso una finale europea).*
> Ma gli eventi sportivi non ci sono ogni settimana, purtroppo per loro e visto che hanno investito tantissimo su un progetto imbarazzante e cambiatv, in pratica un tizio giovane che non prende né i vecchietti né i giovani, giusto perché ha il bel faccino, posato forzatamente sul primo canale della rai senza essere da rai 1, poco conosciuto e assolutamente non portato per condurre roba lenta, da rai 1, come Sanremo o altri varietà che un tempo erano il fosforso del canale quando i varietà erano condotti da gente capace che i telespettatori se li era guadagnati.
> Nella ricerca della modernità televisiva la rai è sempre stata un passo indietro per certi aspetti, un tempo andava forte con la tv dei ragazzi e con i varietà, poi i tempi sono cambiati e si sono aggiunti molti più canali, col risultato che hanno perso non solo i bambini ma pure le vecchiette fan della facce comuni, questo perché il tempo passa per tutti e nemmeno Carlo Conti è eterno. La rai in quasi tutti i programmi mette delle pezze, come per lo zecchino d'oro e deve davvero sperare che comincino ad esserci eventi sportivi ogni 2 anni per poter fare del grosso share perché poi le risorse importanti le mette in progetti che non hanno davvero senso e sono pure studiati/collocati male.


Dico la mia. Premettiamo che si tratta di una delle operazioni più sciagurate mai fatte da una rete televisiva. L'impressione che mi faccio è che, probabilmente, Cattelan è costato così tanto all'azienda, compreso il suo show, che non si poteva giustificare la messa in onda su una rete minore rispetto a Rai 1. A Sky pagano tanto e la Rai, precisamente il signor Salini che lo voleva persino a Sanremo prima che virassero su Amadeus, per prenderlo e convincerlo chissà quanto ha intascato. Quindi la Rai cosa avrebbe dovuto fare per lanciare un volto nuovo e giovane? Semplice, un simil-Cattelan ce l'hanno già, si chiama Federico Russo che quelle poche volte che è andato in onda ha pure fatto più ascolti in prima serata (vedere gli share della seconda e terza edizione di The Voice su Rai 2, in particolare la seconda complice il fenomeno Suor Cristina). Se mettessero lui all'Eurovision, sarebbe la mossa più sensata visto che ha anche e soprattutto familiarità con l'evento. Sulla collocazione beh, lo hanno spostato più volte, prima doveva andare nei mercoledì di maggio, poi rinviato in autunno al sabato sera (dove sarebbe stata una strage peggio di ieri visto che sarebbe andato contro la De Filippi che travolge un po' tutti) e poi si è virato sulla domenica. Ormai ogni giorno è pieno di concorrenza, specie nel weekend.

Come ho già detto prima, se Cattelan vuole rimanere sulla prima rete Rai, o smette di imitare Jimmy Fallon e fare il Pippo Baudo (e sarebbe ridicolo), cambiare stile di conduzione insomma e diventare nazionalpopolare. Io fossi nel direttore gli direi che si debba coprire dell'umiltà che finora gli è mancata ed accettare un'esclusiva su Raiplay dove magari potrà fare veramente numeroni visto che ha un fortissimo ed innegabile seguito social che, però, nulla c'entrano con i dati auditel che sono fondamentali per sfondare in tv. Hanno messo persino Fiorello lì con Viva Raiplay, proprio perchè il suo show aveva un linguaggio inadatto per Rai 1, non vedo perchè non metterci pure lui.


----------



## Daniele87 (20 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-12-settembre-su-canale-5.107301/post-2423474
> 
> Imbarazzanti in rai, davvero, avevo scritto che loro per avere buoni ascolti avrebbero dovuto puntare sui grandi eventi sportivi e stop, infatti su rai 3 (io pensavo rai 2) il volley con l'Italia campione ha vinto la serata tanto che, fossi stato in loro, avrei messo il volley su rai 1 e il fenomeno Cattelan su rai 3 (avrebbero fatto molti più ascolti perché è anche il canale che dà la giusta tensione all'evento sportivo, in questo caso una finale europea).
> Ma gli eventi sportivi non ci sono ogni settimana, purtroppo per loro e visto che hanno investito tantissimo su un progetto imbarazzante e cambiatv, in pratica un tizio giovane che non prende né i vecchietti né i giovani, giusto perché ha il bel faccino, posato forzatamente sul primo canale della rai senza essere da rai 1, poco conosciuto e assolutamente non portato per condurre roba lenta, da rai 1, come Sanremo o altri varietà che un tempo erano il fosforso del canale quando i varietà erano condotti da gente capace che i telespettatori se li era guadagnati.
> Nella ricerca della modernità televisiva la rai è sempre stata un passo indietro per certi aspetti, un tempo andava forte con la tv dei ragazzi e con i varietà, poi i tempi sono cambiati e si sono aggiunti molti più canali, col risultato che hanno perso non solo i bambini ma pure le vecchiette fan della facce comuni, questo perché il tempo passa per tutti e nemmeno Carlo Conti è eterno. La rai in quasi tutti i programmi mette delle pezze, come per lo zecchino d'oro e deve davvero sperare che comincino ad esserci eventi sportivi ogni 2 anni per poter fare del grosso share perché poi le risorse importanti le mette in progetti che non hanno davvero senso e sono pure studiati/collocati male.


Personalmente mi piace Cattelan, è un personaggio fresco che ben si rivolge ad un pubblico giovane. Carino 'E alla fine arriva Cattelan' così come è determinante la sua presenza a X-Factor (basta vedere quando è stato sostituito dalla Collu che schifezza ne è venuta fuori) però la Rai e, in particolar modo Rai1, si rivolge ad un pubblico vecchio, senza girarci attorno. Gente che ancora vuole vedere Carlo Conti Al Bano e nemmeno credo lo conosca Cattelan...


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia. Premettiamo che si tratta di una delle operazioni più sciagurate mai fatte da una rete televisiva. L'impressione che mi faccio è che, probabilmente, Cattelan è costato così tanto all'azienda, compreso il suo show, che non si poteva giustificare la messa in onda su una rete minore rispetto a Rai 1. A Sky pagano tanto e la Rai, precisamente il signor Salini che lo voleva persino a Sanremo prima che virassero su Amadeus, per prenderlo e convincerlo chissà quanto ha intascato. Quindi la Rai cosa avrebbe dovuto fare per lanciare un volto nuovo e giovane? Semplice, un simil-Cattelan ce l'hanno già, si chiama Federico Russo che quelle poche volte che è andato in onda ha pure fatto più ascolti in prima serata (vedere gli share della seconda e terza edizione di The Voice su Rai 2, in particolare la seconda complice il fenomeno Suor Cristina). Se mettessero lui all'Eurovision, sarebbe la mossa più sensata visto che ha anche e soprattutto familiarità con l'evento. Sulla collocazione beh, lo hanno spostato più volte, prima doveva andare nei mercoledì di maggio, poi rinviato in autunno al sabato sera (dove sarebbe stata una strage peggio di ieri visto che sarebbe andato contro la De Filippi che travolge un po' tutti) e poi si è virato sulla domenica. Ormai ogni giorno è pieno di concorrenza, specie nel weekend.
> 
> Come ho già detto prima, se Cattelan vuole rimanere sulla prima rete Rai, o smette di imitare Jimmy Fallon e fare il Pippo Baudo (e sarebbe ridicolo), cambiare stile di conduzione insomma e diventare nazionalpopolare. Io fossi nel direttore gli direi che si debba coprire dell'umiltà che finora gli è mancata ed accettare un'esclusiva su Raiplay dove magari potrà fare veramente numeroni visto che ha un fortissimo ed innegabile seguito social che, però, nulla c'entrano con i dati auditel che sono fondamentali per sfondare in tv. Hanno messo persino Fiorello lì con Viva Raiplay, proprio perchè il suo show aveva un linguaggio inadatto per Rai 1, non vedo perchè non metterci pure lui.


Io non ho guardato un minuto di questo programma ma penso non sia roba lenta da rai 1 e anche se lo fosse lui non ha una faccia così conosciuta da potersi permettere di fare il Carlo Conti o Baudo dei giorni nostri senza avere presa sui vecchietti, in più non mi sembra nemmeno portato per fare il one man show, ha solo il faccino ed è sicuramente raccomandato, poi giustamente lui si è fatto i suoi conti e magari avrà ascolti diversi ma mi sembra una forzatura, come se Cattelan dovesse piacere a tutti perché poi condurrà Sanremo, Eurovision ecc.
Per ritornare a Scherzi a parte, io ovviamente non seguo un secondo di tv perché non riesco, ma online ho recuperato il programma ed è godibile, sembra ritornato il vecchio programma di un tempo in cui gli ospiti venivano derisi ed umiliati con degli scherzetti di ogni tipo, scherzi lunghi 8-10 minuti e nessun spiegone se non quello che presenta le scene (un tempo le scene venivano presentate con delle scritte e basta), certo, è tutto in salsa moderna, influencer e roba varia ma si segue volentieri online.
Cattelan per me non ha nemmeno lo status di Papi e nemmeno lo raggiungerà mai, perché Papi ha sempre fatto l'asino ma non ha mai fatto roba che non gli appartenesse come questo Cattelan, Cattelan su rai 1 è come se Papi facesse la presentazione della messa della domenica di rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

Anche questo fatto della tv giovane che non funziona, è stata in parte smentita con gli ultimi Sanremo. È vero che c'è stato un grande calo quest'anno rispetto al precedente (ma mancava anche il pubblico), ma di certo i Festival targati Amadeus sono stati tra i prodotti televisivi più "giovani" negli ultimi mai trasmessi da una generalista. Certo, se sto Cattelan avesse fatto il botto, sarebbe stata una botta d'immagine pazzesca per una rete da sempre reputata per "vecchi", però onestamente se c'è una rete free che si sta modernizzando un minimo o sta cercando di farlo, quella è proprio Rai 1. Produzioni d'intrattenimento come "Danza con Me" con Roberto Bolle sono molto diverse dal solito varietà, ed è l'unica rete che quantomeno acquista format nuovi come "Il Cantante Mascherato" (poi che piaccia o meno è un altro discorso). Per quanto riguarda i nuovi volti, purtroppo, hanno influito anche le solite beghe politiche sono rimasti in standby. Gabriele Corsi ha condotto l'edizione più vista di RAC e senza motivo è stato lasciato andare a NOVE per poi riprenderlo ogni tanto, tipo per commentare l'Eurovision. Alessandro Greco che è un under 50 troppe volte in panchina e poco prima dell'ennesimo stop, aveva lanciato un quiz carino, originale nel pomeriggio sulla prima rete con buonissimi ascolti per lasciare spazio all'ennesimo programma becero gossipparo (sia mai far vedere tv intelligente al pomeriggio). Sulle fiction, grazie al lavoro di Tinny Andreatta, la modernizzazione sta avvenendo in maniera più "veloce".

Mediaset intanto cosa fa? Quest'anno si stanno svegliando un po', ma alla fine Canale 5 sta puntando sull'amarcord e sull'usato sicuro ed i format nuovi sono prodotti scadenti in partenza vedi "Star in the star" con Ilary Blasi (altra "fenomena" che non si sa perchè conduce sempre), che si è rivelata una bruttissima copia di "Tale e Quale Show". Poi, come dico sempre, mancano i conduttori inventori, ormai si acquista solo dall'estero. Magari si tornasse a fare produzione genuina made in italy, potrebbe interessare di più.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche questo fatto della tv giovane che non funziona, è stata in parte smentita con gli ultimi Sanremo. È vero che c'è stato un grande calo quest'anno rispetto al precedente (ma mancava anche il pubblico), ma di certo i Festival targati Amadeus sono stati tra i prodotti televisivi più "giovani" negli ultimi mai trasmessi da una generalista. Certo, se sto Cattelan avesse fatto il botto, sarebbe stata una botta d'immagine pazzesca per una rete da sempre reputata per "vecchi", però onestamente se c'è una rete free che si sta modernizzando un minimo o sta cercando di farlo, quella è proprio Rai 1. Produzioni d'intrattenimento come "Danza con Me" con Roberto Bolle sono molto diverse dal solito varietà, ed è l'unica rete che quantomeno acquista format nuovi come "Il Cantante Mascherato" (poi che piaccia o meno è un altro discorso). Per quanto riguarda i nuovi volti, purtroppo, hanno influito anche le solite beghe politiche sono rimasti in standby. Gabriele Corsi ha condotto l'edizione più vista di RAC e senza motivo è stato lasciato andare a NOVE per poi riprenderlo ogni tanto, tipo per commentare l'Eurovision. Alessandro Greco che è un under 50 troppe volte in panchina e poco prima dell'ennesimo stop, aveva lanciato un quiz carino, originale nel pomeriggio sulla prima rete con buonissimi ascolti per lasciare spazio all'ennesimo programma becero gossipparo (sia mai far vedere tv intelligente al pomeriggio). Sulle fiction, grazie al lavoro di Tinny Andreatta, la modernizzazione sta avvenendo in maniera più "veloce".
> 
> Mediaset intanto cosa fa? Quest'anno si stanno svegliando un po', ma alla fine Canale 5 sta puntando sull'amarcord e sull'usato sicuro ed i format nuovi sono prodotti scadenti in partenza vedi "Star in the star" con Ilary Blasi (altra "fenomena" che non si sa perchè conduce sempre), che si è rivelata una bruttissima copia di "Tale e Quale Show". Poi, come dico sempre, mancano i conduttori inventori, ormai si acquista solo dall'estero. Magari si tornasse a fare produzione genuina made in italy, potrebbe interessare di più.



Sanremo è un discorso diverso, è sempre il programma più seguito e non ha bisogno di cambiare troppo o diventare giovane, semplicemente questo programma è riuscito a cambiare perché sono cambiate le canzoni, gli artisti, la musica, è una programma che avrebbe tranquillamente inglomerato il cambiamento e la modernizzazione della musica (poi che piaccia o meno sono altri discorsi) perché altrimenti non avrebbe retto o avrebbe puntato ancora su gente come Baudo o chi per lui.
Un tempo il programma giovane per eccellenza era il festival bar se non sbaglio, anni 90 primi 2000, Sanremo invece era per i vecchietti, infatti dal 97 in rai decisero di non mandare più nessun cantante all'Eurovision perché è sempre stato un concorso troppo diverso dagli standard musicali italiani e quel vecchiume di idee è rimasto fino a qualche anno fa quando in rai evitavano sistematicamente di mandare canzoni vincenti per non doverlo ospitare poi.
Sul resto non commento perché non conosco molti programmi, soprattutto pomeridiani, se tu mi dici Greco mi ricordo di Furore negli anni 90-2000, se mi parli di programmi pomeridiani mi viene in mente Bigodini che andava in onda 20 anni fa appena uscivo da scuola.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

*Altro flop. Da Grande cala a 2.196.000 spettatori, pari al 12% di share. Nettamente battuto da Scherzi a Parte, su Canale 5, che cresce a 3.043.000 spettatori e 17.3% di share.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente i boomer non ci hanno capito niente.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i boomer non ci hanno capito niente.


Non è che una persona di 50/60 anni deve per forza apprezzare le doti artistiche di Elodie...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente *i boomer non ci hanno capito niente.*


Ahahahahahah. 

Io ieri, dopo la partita del Napoli, l'ho visto quasi tutto perché penso che bisogna guardare per giudicare e penso che sia stato una delle cose più brutte mai viste. Tale e Quale Show al confronto è il superbowl. E ricordo, comunque, che questo qui floppava anche su Sky con il suo talk, che infatti fu cancellato dai palinsesti, prima ancora che Cattelan lasciasse per andare in Rai.

Che poi cosa ci sarebbe da "capire". Mica stiamo parlando di Federico Fellini. Bah.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah.
> 
> Io ieri, dopo la partita del Napoli, l'ho visto quasi tutto perché penso che bisogna guardare per giudicare e penso che sia stato una delle cose più brutte mai viste. Tale e Quale Show al confronto è il superbowl. E ricordo, comunque, che questo qui floppava anche su Sky con il suo talk, che infatti fu cancellato dai palinsesti, prima ancora che Cattelan lasciasse per andare in Rai.
> 
> Che poi cosa ci sarebbe da "capire". Mica stiamo parlando di Federico Fellini. Bah.


Io volevo darci un' occhiata, son durato 1-2 minuti.
Non sono programmi che fan per me, son più uno da approfondimento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2021)

Ah,perchè Elodie oltre ad apparire costantemente mezzo nuda ha anche altr doti artistiche ?  
Comunque dopo la partita del Napoli ho fatto un pò di zapping e ho trovato questo grandissimo successo di rai 1 

Cattelan con Jacobs e Tamberi intenti a fare una gag.
Una cringiata assurda.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è che una persona di 50/60 anni deve per forza apprezzare le doti artistiche di Elodie...


Si ma appunto, Elodie (che viene dalla De Filippi) accolta come una star, che è quello che succede in tutte le trasmissioni spazzatura. Per non parlare di quell'altro Sangiovanni, che come Elodie viene dalla De Filippi. Quindi non ho capito, se certi personaggi vengono dalla De Filippi sono trash, ma poi vanno da Cattelan diventano fenomeni? Misteri dei ggiovani.

Almeno avesse invitato i Maneskin, che almeno sono bravi, si che sarebbe stato un colpaccio. Con questa gentaglia dove voleva andare?


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i boomer non ci hanno capito niente.


I boomer? Lollo, ma sei regredito a 15 anni?


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah,perchè Elodie oltre ad apparire costantemente mezzo nuda ha anche altr doti artistiche ?
> Comunque dopo la partita del Napoli ho fatto un pò di zapping e ho trovato questo grandissimo successo di rai 1
> 
> Cattelan con Jacobs e Tamberi intenti a fare una gag.
> Una cringiata assurda.


Tra l’altro è pure un cesso. Pare un travone


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah,perchè Elodie oltre ad apparire costantemente mezzo nuda ha anche altr doti artistiche ?
> Comunque dopo la partita del Napoli ho fatto un pò di zapping e ho trovato questo grandissimo successo di rai 1
> 
> *Cattelan con Jacobs e Tamberi intenti a fare una gag.
> Una cringiata assurda.*


Il momento più imbarazzante con Serena Rossi. Intervista che si vedeva che era super preparatissima, con lei tutta fintamente entusiasta che diceva "cantaci Broccoletti" (come fosse chissà che successo mondiale) e lui che cantava una roba orripilante, che dovrebbe far ridere e che già cantò all'Arena di Verona da Carlo Conti e la Incontrada. Se questa è la tv del futuro, tanto vale comprarsi una mazza da baseball e distruggerla.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i boomer non ci hanno capito niente.





admin ha scritto:


> I boomer? Lollo, ma sei regredito a 15 anni?


Che poi lollo, siamo tutti più vicini all' età da boomer che da ragazzini 
Ci andrei cautissimo con queste affermazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro è pure un cesso. Pare un travone


Beh dai, due botte non gliele daresti


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I boomer? Lollo, ma sei regredito a 15 anni?


Dai, non si può pensare che un canale con un era media di 60enni capisca le battute di Cattelan sui videogiochi. 
È un errore concettuale di produzione autorale


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi lollo, siamo tutti più vicini all' età da boomer che da ragazzini
> Ci andrei cautissimo con queste affermazioni.


Quello è un altro discorso


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, non si può pensare che un canale con un era media di 60enni capisca le battute di Cattelan sui videogiochi.
> È un errore concettuale di produzione autorale


Quello si, ma in Italia ci sono milioni di persone quelle battute le capirebbero, eppure non lo guardano comunque.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, non si può pensare che un canale con un era media di 60enni capisca le battute di Cattelan sui videogiochi.
> È un errore concettuale di produzione autorale


Ma credo siano battute spazzatura per quasi tutte le fasce di età. Poi, ovvio, siamo nell’era di chi ride con le scemenze postare da quel tipo di colore (Non so il nome) su Tik Tok….


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, non si può pensare che un canale con un era media di 60enni capisca le battute di Cattelan sui videogiochi.
> È un errore concettuale di produzione autorale


Ma infatti la colpa non è neanche sua, ma di chi lo ha messo su Rai 1. Il signor Fabrizio Salini. Qui del forum, in molti, avevamo previsto il floppone e non siamo direttori di nessun canale penso. A volte le cose sono talmente logiche...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma credo siano battute spazzatura per quasi tutte le fasce di età. Poi, ovvio, siamo nell’era di chi ride con le scemenze postare da quel tipo di colore (Non so il nome) su Tik Tok….



Pensa che il programma che fa più "ridere" in Italia dovrebbe essere quella porcheria su prime con il Ferragnez e la Maialonchi... poi è colpa dei "boooomer"


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la colpa non è neanche sua, ma di chi lo ha messo su Rai 1. Il signor Fabrizio Salini. Qui del forum, in molti, avevamo previsto il floppone e non siamo direttori di nessun canale penso. A volte le cose sono talmente logiche...


Ciò non toglie che lui è un fenomeno strapompatissimo. Fiorello, giusto per citare un fenomeno degli ultimi 20 anni, al suo debutto in Rai fece 10 milioni con successo di pubblico e di critica.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la colpa non è neanche sua, ma di chi lo ha messo su Rai 1. Il signor Fabrizio Salini. Qui del forum, in molti, avevamo previsto il floppone e non siamo direttori di nessun canale penso. A volte le cose sono talmente logiche...


Secondo me, in un esperimento del genere sulla Rai, cioè un programma per giovani, è stato un suicidio farlo debuttare con Milan - Juve.

Sai, molta gente poi se si perde la prima, di certo ha meno possibilità si guardi la seconda.


----------



## Giofa (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pensa che il programma che fa più "ridere" in Italia dovrebbe essere quella porcheria su prime con il Ferragnez e la Maialonchi... poi è colpa dei "boooomer"


Toby non sono per nulla d'accordo. LOL è stata una ventata di aria fresca e l'ho trovato un programma molto divertente. Fedez e la Maionchi erano un contorno e poco più


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pensa che il programma che fa più "ridere" in Italia dovrebbe essere quella porcheria su prime con il Ferragnez e la Maialonchi... poi è colpa dei "boooomer"


Quello è roba da impiccarsi per le palle


----------



## Giofa (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quello è roba da impiccarsi per le palle


Grazie Admin


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Un messaggio ai fan di Cattelan. Non temete! Il vostro idolo è comunque passato dallo 0, di Sky al 12% e all'Eurovision (su Dagospia ho letto che Cattelan e i vertici Rai hanno fatto di tutto per chiudere l'accordo prima dell'inizio di Da Grande, per paura che un flop che era temuto ed infatti c'è stato, potesse spegnere le speranze del festival europeo  ) farà sicuramente di più. E non solo, sto qui condurrà Sanremo nel 2023 visto che non potrà sempre farlo Amadeus.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Toby non sono per nulla d'accordo. LOL è stata una ventata di aria fresca e l'ho trovato un programma molto divertente. Fedez e la Maionchi erano un contorno e poco più



Chiaramente punti di vista, però a me non ha fatto ridere nemmeno un secondo, tutto forzatissimo e finto all'ennesima potenza. Io penso sia stato quasi un esperimento "psicologico", nel senso che ti obbligavano a ridere come in certe serie tv con le risate pre-registrate . Senza contare il fenomeno social, in tanti hanno cominciato a guardarlo e ad apprezzarlo solo per il passaparola e il chiacchiericcio su internet.

Però ovvio, nulla contro chi l'ha trovato sinceramente divertente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la colpa non è neanche sua, ma di chi lo ha messo su Rai 1. Il signor Fabrizio Salini. Qui del forum, in molti, avevamo previsto il floppone e non siamo direttori di nessun canale penso. A volte le cose sono talmente logiche...


È come andare a far un concerto di bossanova in un rave di impasticcati. 
puoi essere il più bravo del mondo ( o il peggiore) non fa differenza perché non capiscono il prodotto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che lui è un fenomeno strapompatissimo. Fiorello, giusto per citare un fenomeno degli ultimi 20 anni, al suo debutto in Rai fece 10 milioni con successo di pubblico e di critica.


E ma quando ? Con che programma ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chiaramente punti di vista, però a me non ha fatto ridere nemmeno un secondo, tutto forzatissimo e finto all'ennesima potenza. Io penso sia stato quasi un esperimento "psicologico", nel senso che ti obbligavano a ridere come in certe serie tv con le risate pre-registrate . Senza contare il fenomeno social, in tanti hanno cominciato a guardarlo e ad apprezzarlo solo per il passaparola e il chiacchiericcio su internet.
> 
> Però ovvio, nulla contro chi l'ha trovato sinceramente divertente.


Toby ti assicuro che nulla era scritto o scriptato. 
Anzi è durato molto di più del previsto.


----------



## Route66 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi lollo, siamo tutti più vicini all' età da boomer che da ragazzini
> Ci andrei cautissimo con queste affermazioni.


Mi sono documentato e il motore di ricerca mi dice che appartengo alla Generazione X!!
In pratica sono cmq un vecchio di m.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pensa che il programma che fa più "ridere" in Italia dovrebbe essere quella porcheria su prime con il Ferragnez e la Maialonchi... poi è colpa dei "boooomer"


a me ormai l'unica cosa che mi fa ridere è la top 5 horror del club ahahhhahah


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Mi sono documentato e il motore di ricerca mi dice che appartengo alla Generazione X!!
> In pratica sono cmq un vecchio di m.....


Secondo me i più equilibrati sono quelli a cavallo della *Generazione* Y

Ovviamente lo dico perchè ne faccio parte 

Ma siamo gli unici che sanno quanto era bello prima, ma avevano anche l' età giusta per adeguarsi ad internet ed alle nuove tecnologie e digerirle completamente.

Attenzione, ho scritto "equilibrati", non fortunati.

Avrei preferito aver fatto parte della tua di generazione, o addirittura quella dei cosidetti "boomer"


----------



## Route66 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me i più equilibrati sono quelli a cavallo della *Generazione* Y
> 
> Ovviamente lo dico perchè ne faccio parte
> 
> ...


Restando in tema calcistico quelli della Generazione Y non si sono goduti il mondiale dell'82 che è stato qualcosa di incredibile quindi.....non farei cambio!!
Ti assicuro che gli anni 80÷2000 sono stati pazzeschi, bellissimi, poi crescendo sono aumentati i problemi in generale per tutti e poi.... è arrivato l'euro.
Per quanto riguarda l'oggetto della discussione magari avrò modo di dare una sbirciata più avanti, se non lo tagliano prima, ma Cattelan mi pare bello sveglio come presentatore(veramente bravo a XFactor qualche anno fa) ma troppo pieno di se come conduttore dei suoi programmi(mi pare voglia diventare una specie di nuovo Daniele Luttazzi...) e messo su Rai1 non c'entra veramente un cavolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Toby ti assicuro che nulla era scritto o scriptato.
> Anzi è durato molto di più del previsto.



Finto e costruito nel senso che ridono a squarciagola (forzatamente) per cose che nella normalità non farebbero ridere nessuno.
Ma condizionano lo spettatore a ridere.

Vecchio trucco e format americano dell'anteguerra, dai tempi dei Jefferson. Altro che originale...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E ma quando ? Con che programma ?


Stasera Pago Io. Dal 2001 al 2004.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Restando in tema calcistico quelli della Generazione Y non si sono goduti il mondiale dell'82 che è stato qualcosa di incredibile quindi.....non farei cambio!!
> Ti assicuro che gli anni 80÷2000 sono stati pazzeschi, bellissimi, poi crescendo sono aumentati i problemi in generale per tutti e poi.... è arrivato l'euro.
> Per quanto riguarda l'oggetto della discussione magari avrò modo di dare una sbirciata più avanti, se non lo tagliano prima, ma Cattelan mi pare bello sveglio come presentatore(veramente bravo a XFactor qualche anno fa) ma troppo pieno di se come conduttore dei suoi programmi(mi pare voglia diventare una specie di nuovo *Daniele Luttazzi*...) e messo su Rai1 non c'entra veramente un cavolo.


Ma neanche, non è pungente come conduttore ed è ultra politicamente corretto, oltre che emulo scarso di Jimmy Fallon. In Rai servirebbe veramente un nuovo Luttazzi, uno showman bravo che non si fa scrupoli a fare satira, anche cattiva. Ma non lo permetterebbero mai.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma neanche, non è pungente come conduttore ed è ultra politicamente corretto, oltre che emulo scarso di Jimmy Fallon. In Rai servirebbe veramente un nuovo Luttazzi, uno showman bravo che non si fa scrupoli a fare satira, anche cattiva. Ma non lo permetterebbero mai.


Per dire, presentatori come Bonolis e format come Ciao Darwin o Il Senso della Vita sono ancora avanti, nonostante abbiano già una certa longevità.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Attenzione! Riunione urgente in vista per Cattelan, per risollevarlo dal flop ed evitare una partecipazione al GF Vip, complice carriera fallita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Settembre 2021)

Godo per il flop, non capisco come abbiano potuto fare questa operazione, Cattelan con la Rai non c'entra nulla

Torni a fare il giovane ansioso su Sky o al max Mediaset


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera Pago Io. Dal 2001 al 2004.


20 anni fa… i 60 enni di adesso ne avevano 40. 
Giusto per farti capire io e molti amici che frequento non abbiamo neanche il digitale terreste. Io non guardo la Tv tradizionale.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione! Riunione urgente in vista per Cattelan, per risollevarlo dal flop ed evitare una partecipazione al GF Vip, complice carriera fallita.


Che brutta roba

Sto Pippo Franco dei poveri ci sta riempiendo di spazzatura coi i suoi amici. Da questo mentecatto a Ghali brrrrrrr


----------

